# Tappan



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone had eyes on tappan open or iced up?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I believe it's wide open other than the gasline. That's just what I heard, haven't been by it lately.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

DHower08 said:


> Anyone had eyes on tappan open or iced up?


I was by Tappan yesterday, some 1 1/2” or less ice from about the White church along rt 250 toward the gas line and beyond, some skim ice in other areas of the main lake as well as the bays. Took a ride past Clendening as well along 799 and found about the same conditions.....I would say both lakes were 80% open water and what ice was there was minimal.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the above posts and info. 
I’m looking for some open water to fish today. I figured the rivers like the Tusc but will stop by clendenning, dover dam and all on my way to Piedmont.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Drove by Atwood yesterday. Several people on the ice off 542 below the lodge.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

i was by there friday and the parking area was chained off


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Timjim said:


> i was by there friday and the parking area was chained off


The chains were still up but vehicles parked all over the place.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone have eyes on the lake to see how muddy it is


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Most of it open?? I need to get the boat out for engine break-in


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

As of Wednesday color wasn't bad and mosty open from marina towards dam. Bays had color but it seemed to be only near the surface. Fish didn't have a hard time finding my baits down 8 to 15 feet.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Monark22 said:


> Most of it open?? I need to get the boat out for engine break-in


I heard it was mostly open last week 



Fishin365 said:


> As of Wednesday it wasn't bad. Bays had color but it seemed to be only near the surface. Fish didn't have a hard time finding my baits down 8 to 15 feet.


Awesome thank you very much. My son is off school Monday and if he doesnt get out fishing soon it's hard saying what he will do to me haha


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Suppose to be super windy tomorrow. Looks like we're just going to piddle around and hit some creeks for whatever will bite


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thinking the same thing DHower. Got all excited for Wednesday then saw the wind predictions.
Been there done that and no fun constantly fight the wind that's for sure.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone had eyes on tappan. Wondering how muddy mid lake is since the last rain


----------

